# Calorie Counting vs Intuitive Eating



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why is it that any time you hear the words “calorie counting” or “food journaling”, people start running for the hills? If creating menus, counting calories and keeping a food journal are research-proven, effective tools for nutrition awareness, education, motivation and accountability (they are), then why is there so much resistance to it?One reason is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

